# Detailing News - Feck’s Philosophy



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Welcome Along to Fecks Philosophy - home to the Mohican and Professor Plush

Check their website out while we get their section up and running

http://www.fecksphilosophy.com/

:thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Welcome along Marcus!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Welcome Fecks


----------



## MarkusF (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks guys happy to be here


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Welcome along Markus:wave:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome to DW


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

welcome along markus nice to see you on here man


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome, top quality products :thumb::thumb:


----------



## MarkusF (Feb 24, 2017)

dholdi said:


> Welcome, top quality products :thumb::thumb:


Thanks much appreciated 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkusF (Feb 24, 2017)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> welcome along markus nice to see you on here man


Thank you man 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

welcome to DW. nice to have you on board


----------



## MarkusF (Feb 24, 2017)

cheekymonkey said:


> welcome to DW. nice to have you on board


Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyHaggis (Feb 12, 2017)

A warm welcome Markus. :thumb:


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Cool. Another site to spend my money on😂😂😂

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Never heard of fecks philosophy but probably will hear more soon


----------



## MarkusF (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks guys 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

any chance on a group buy on your large drying towel :thumb:


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Welcome to DW

Always good to have another sponsor

The wallet won't think that though!!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

wheres the fecks section on here..i cant find it???


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> wheres the fecks section on here..i cant find it???


I think it's in the process.


----------



## MarkusF (Feb 24, 2017)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> wheres the fecks section on here..i cant find it???


should be up later on today


----------

